# up and about - heini



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hey friends :wub::wub:

heini and me were up and about a lot again, the last week and we thought we*d share some pics with you all.

first a few pictures from the little dutch town hengelo


















something to munch on...opcorn:









and for the BIG APPETITE

























































:Flowers 2:









2 pom-poms









I need some strenghtening food now!








dogfish :blush:









men pay more then women at the barbers?? well that's something NEW :thumbsup:










*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*bunny-parade









peeppo...

























and WHO's city is hengelo now? RIGHT...HEINIS :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:









need a rest now...










and some pictures from heini & my new hometown muenster...
























*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*
great rides :thumbsup:

















HEY...and who looks at ME????








:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:









and at the end a few mixed pictres from steinfurt, the city my brother lives in...

let's water the hay, it looks rather dry to me....:blush:









:wub::wub:

















hoe? what's this?

















mhh, yummiiee









which team has it's own lightswitches and bird-houses..RIGHT MY HOMETOWN TEAM BVB (borussia dortmund) 

















:rockon:









*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub::wub:


































AND WHO IS STEALING THE CONTAINERBAGS WHERE THE BBQ MEAT WAS IN?????









well it was NOT me :blush:









and here my autumnbaby :heart:

















we hope you enjoyed our pictures
*wOOF* and *wave*
heini & schnupp*


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the pictures of Germany and Heini sure gets to go everywhere. It looks like lots of dogs get out and about. I like the one with Heini and the statue of the man, baskets and the cat. Heini looks like "really do I have to....are you done yet?"

Thanks Heini & Schnupp I love your adventures.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Heini, it's so nice of you to post all of these wonderful pictures of your adventures. I feel like we are traveling with you. How did you manage to keep your paws off all of the food ... especially those awesome pastries?? Keep traveling and posting your pictures, Heini, and please make sure to thank your mom for sharing your adventures with us!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

wow! These pictures are beautiful! You could write a book with them. I feel like I was watching Heini's german adventure unfold before my eyes. You are a talented photographer! I would love to visit Germany. It looks so colorful, full of life, and dog friendly! Thank you for sharing those.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

What fabulous pictures!! Very pretty sights! Thank you so much for sharing.. I feel like I am there!!

And the best????? Well......Heini and his adventures and poses!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you my friends 



cyndrae said:


> Heini looks like "really do I have to....are you done yet?"


exactely that :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:, 
...especially cause there was a little dog-lady coming down the street :wub:




MaryH said:


> How did you manage to keep your paws off all of the food ... especially those awesome pastries?? Keep traveling and posting your pictures, Heini, and please make sure to thank your mom for sharing your adventures with us!!


very very easy (unfortunately) I have a nutallergy :blush:
not a candy one though :chili::chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Heini, you can't possibly have a nut allergy because we are all NUTS about you!! :aktion033:

Becky, do you have a new home in a new city? That's so awesome because other than spending a few days in Munich many years ago everything I know about Germany I've learned from your beautiful pictures of your adventures with Heini. And I love seeing pictures of your home because I love your decorating style!! :you rock:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Becky, those towns are positively charming! 

Thank you for all of the pictues - especially of Heini - one of my favorite German Malts!:wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

There should be a movie or a children's book titled" Heini's Big Adventures".
Beautiful pictures and I always look forward to reading and viewing the gorgeous scenery and cute and funny shots of Heini.
Jenna


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Wishing i was there Heini x


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Heini is so cute! I love the pictures! I've always wanted to visit Germany. Those pastries! Yum! Especially those things that look like giant snowcaps!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, you should be doing books so others can learn of Germany a fun way through the eyes of your little malt! I love your beautiful pics and look forward to each new thread. 
Heini is a well traveled little guy.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You made my mouth water seeing all those cookies and pastries:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the piccie w/ the man w/ his fluff in the basket...is it just me or does he and his fluffer look alike?

I also gained 5 kilos just by seeing all that delicious food!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I love the piccie w/ the man w/ his fluff in the basket...is it just me or does he and his fluffer look alike?


I don't now if that's fair for the dog :innocent::innocent:
but I think you are right :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your adventures with us. My SO is German, and I would love for us to visit someday.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Heini. I love you little guy. Pictures are breathtaking, Becky. 
xoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Always a pleasure to look at your photos and wonderful adventures, Becky! 

I really enjoyed your photos and loved to see Heini again! He's such a sweetheart and so well behaved! 
Hope you liked shopping in the small dutch town! All those candies look so delish and yummy! :w00t:

Nice to see the birdhouses of your soccer team! :thumbsup: Have to show my hubby, there're also cute ones of his team available, Lol! :HistericalSmiley:

Hugs and kisses to you both! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What fun to visit Germany this morning w/Heini---I can think of several children's book titles for Heini's adventures: Herbst & Heini, Abenteuer Unterwegs mit Heini, Heini und andere Hunde! etc. I think you have a future in making Heini the worlds' not best kept secret---in other words share him w/everyone! I love his adventures!
Kisses Heini from one of your fans---Kitzel!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You take such wonderful pictures....I feel like I was there!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for sharing the super fun photos with us  I truly enjoyed. I love that Heini boy :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - I'm exhausted. :smheat: I feel like I traveled to all those places with you and Heini. Just fabulous. Loved all that food - yes I have a sweet tooth. BTW my son has nut allergies so he doesn't really eat desserts that aren't made at home. Did I spy a cute little Maltese eating at the table next to a woman?? And then it looked like Heini had a crush on another pup you got photos of. :wub::wub: I wish we could have our dogs where there is food but that's a no no here in my city. Heini looks like he had a great time conquering, and peeing on, new places. That's Tyler's kind of trip too. :angry: It looks like you're getting around a lot more.:chili::chili:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Heini is the man! A W E S O M E photos! Thanks for sharing these!

I especially liked Bunny-parade, and stealing the BBQ meat bag.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Did I spy a cute little Maltese eating at the table next to a woman?? And then it looked like Heini had a crush on another pup you got photos of. :wub::wub: I wish we could have our dogs where there is food but that's a no no here in my city. Heini looks like he had a great time conquering, and peeing on, new places. That's Tyler's kind of trip too. :angry: It looks like you're getting around a lot more.:chili::chili:


 Heini, you have such an exciting life. I envy you. I also envy the fact that you country is civilized and allows cute little doggies to eat with their people.


----------

